# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Tajo; RELACION DE EMBALSES NAVEGABLES  AÑO 2010

## ben-amar

Bueno, aqui os traigo el modelo de autorizacion para la navegacion en los embalses y la relacion de los mismos que si que son navegables en la CHTajo
Fuente: MINISTERIO DE MEDIO AMBIENTE, Y MEDIO RURAL Y MARINO
CONFEDERACIÓN HIDROGRAFICA DEL TAJO 


RELACION DE EMBALSES NAVEGABLES – AÑO 2010
EMBALSES Y SUS CODIGOS, SIN RESTRICCIONES ESPECIALES:

http://www.chtajo.es/pdf_tajo/expedi...vega_121-A.pdf


EDIT: si en Google introducis en la busqueda: embalses navegables, España, os aparece un relacion de paginas de las distintas CHs

----------


## cantarin

Hola Amigo Ben-Amar

Interesante documento, porque si al final uso la barca de mi hermano es bueno saber las fechas. Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

Dejar dicho en éste hilo, que quien quiera tramitar el permiso de navegación por primera vez (el que repite ya lo sabe), que vaya lo antes posible.

Esta confederación lleva tal retraso que puede tardar 6 ó 7 meses en hacerlo. Incluso conviene utilizar el trámite de urgencia.

La GC está "al loro", sabe de los retrasos, y mete una multas de cuidado si sólo llevas la solicitud.

 Por lo menos hasta hace poco era así. Si ahora va rápido, ya no lo sé. A ver si alguien lo puede confirmar.

----------

